# Hogwarts express?



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi folks,

I've checked the old threads and posts on the hogwarts kids sets.(made by Lionel I think). The posts now are quite old and I was wondering what the general opinion was on this train now that it has been around for a while. I'm also curious as to what people have done to upgrade/modify them.
Right now I run dc track power with a few locos carrying the crest system. I understand the trains take 6 c-cells and use an IR remote. Does that even work outside in the sun? I'm also aware of the initial quality these trains were made with.

Any help/suggestions would be great as my two boys just discovered Harry potter and would like to run a hogwarts express up to their castle play sets

P.S. I'm capable of doing some mods/bashes to make it a better train
Cheers
Mike


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I had not heard of it in "G", but my grandson has one in "O". I just did a Google search and found a description of it. Pretty much what you said.

I do not have any LS Lionel products, but from what I have heard there are a lot of problems with the engines. If you can get one for a good price and are willing to do work if necessary, go for it. 

Chuck

If it is like the early Bachmann RC engines it will have plastic wheels. No chance for track power, without a major rebuild.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The set is about the same quality as a New Bright or Scientific type sets, good for kids and occasional running but nowhere close to even a basic Bachmann Big Hauler set. Its OK but don't spend too much for it.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The going rate for this set seems to be about $120-$130 these days, overall it's not bad for that price. A friend of mine has one, it's pretty much ALL plastic (the axles, wiring, and the screws that hold it together are the only metal parts in the whole thing), so there's not a lot of heft to it, but it seems to run pretty well. It's definitely NOT a scale model though, they did some pretty goofy selective compression to try to get a roughly 1:32 scale Great Western "Hall" class 4-6-0 and a pair of British Rail Mk 1 coaches around the equivalent of R1 curves, things like putting both pairs of pilot wheels ahead of the cylinders, and shortening the coaches by about 50%. Still, there is some kitbashing potential there. Remove the second pair of pilot wheels and a few other detail mods, and the engine makes a passable Great Western 9300-class Collett Mogul (I'm in the process of helping my friend with just such a conversion). The two coaches could theoretically be spliced into a single full-length car too, but I think the trucks are beyond help.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the final result of the Lionel Hogwarts to GWR Collett Mogul kitbash...










A few more pics *here*.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

tender wrong for a mogul but very passable as a GW loco,,,,

all in all not bad and very nicely finished,,


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There were a few compromises I had to live with in the scope of this project, the tender being a big one. I did take a good long look at the idea of cutting it down to resemble the correct 3,500-gallon tender, but that would have involved a complete redesign of the battery compartment, and the owner was perfectly happy with the idea of the locomotive running with a "borrowed" 4,000-gallon tender.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

yes i agree about the tender,, its close enough,, ,,, model could be a good basis for a large prairie too,,


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Those coaches come with that set? I sort of doubt it. What scale is the set?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The coach immediately behind the engine is a project I have been working on with printed sides wrapped around a wooden form. It's a Great Western "toplight" coach in 1:32 scale. The windows, panel lines, etc. are all part of the printed side and not actually transparent at all, but it's quite effective from a few feet away. Not quite ready for prime time, but I'll post more info about it when it's done. The eventual goal is to produce them in kit form. The two shorter cars behind it are the original cars from the Hogwarts set, painted in GWR colors.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be interested in a couple of the coach kits, let me know.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Anything representing the GWR "Gods Wonderful Railway" is a feast for the eyes.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! That is impressive! Amazing what some details and some paint will do. The coach with the printed sides is intriguing, so is that inkjet printed on regular paper or cardstock, or is it some sort of 3-D printed veneer?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The coach sides are printed on oversized photo paper at my local Staples store. All of the highlights and shading representing low-relief panel lines, window and door frames, etc. are just simulated in the design, it's completely two-dimensional until it's folded and wrapped around the coach body form. The finished coach will have separately-applied door handles and roof vents.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done that with the interior of a trolley. Laminated the pieces to make them look shiny.


----------

